# Walking Together



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi everyone!

Haven't been on in awhile but now is the perfect time to post, because we are having problems walking.....again. We use the gentle leader for Riley and Chuck and it has worked wonders on them. Riley doesn't fight it at all anymore and Chuck was starting to do better, but then something snapped. Chuck now fights more then ever and even scratched his nose on the street trying to pry it off! The worst thing is that he will start right when we are crossing a busy street, we worry that he is gonna get hurt. Or possibly hurt someone else (one of us). 

So Friday we took them both out and Chuck was a non-stop fight from the minute we left the house. we didn't even get out of our neighborhood and I finally told my mom to continue with Riley and I was going to take Chuck home. The minute I turned around and Riley was gone, Chuck was fine. He didn't fight me at all, but we don't wanna have to walk them separate. We will if we have to but we want any suggestions for his behavior first before we get to that point. 

Thanks Everyone!


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

I wish I could offer some advice.

I started both my boys on walks individually, then together and they weee fine. Sounds like yours are good separate, and not great on walks with each other. I'm not sure what to suggest here. Maybe start over with what you did in the beging if they used to be good.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Maybe you could analyse the way you all walk together. Who's first, who's ahead of everybody, who's walking who? Please don't take this the wrong way what I'm trying to say is if one of your boys is ahead of the other he might fight because he want to be ahead too. Elza used to be a puller and it took probably a year before she really got the hang of it. (Never used a gentle leader or other tools) Lots of repetition and each time she walked ahead of me I would turn around and walk the other way. Sometimes I barely walked anywhere! Hand to turn around the spot all the time but it worked and although she still likes her head ahead of my knee she doesn't pull anymore. Also keeping the leash short will give you more control too. I found longer the leash more she pulls, she just slowly inch by inch walks further and further ahead of me and ends up pulling. 

I regularly practice the loose-leash-walk but I have to have a treat in my hand. Even if I don't give it to her she will keep sniffing my closed hand and stays by me instead of pulling. With months of practise now she can walk with a loose leash too. 

Good luck to you all!


----------

